# looking for a peaceful vic to put in a peacock/hap tank



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

i'm looking for a peaceful victorian that would work out in a all male peacock/hap tank. the tank is a 6 foot 125 gallon. i'm really wanting some green since there arent very many malawi's with this color and i think it would look really nice. anyone have any suggestions?


----------



## LadyBarbara001 (Sep 8, 2008)

Really peaceful and green? Haplochromis sp. Ruby would be my best suggestion.


----------

